# Name change please



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, could i change my user name to EXPLETIVE please

Thankyou


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Think you need to PM Katy mate....


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

PM Katy.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think you need to PM Katy mate....


Beat me to it


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Think you need to PM Katy mate....


Cheers Zara, Ill do it now


----------



## bodymuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

Try to use the Contact us button on the footer of this page.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

bodymuscle said:


> Try to use the Contact us button on the footer of this page.


Its ok mate sent a PM to Katy


----------



## buildingmuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

hmmm. You should contact Administrator of this forum. By the way whats wrong with your current Username?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

buildingmuscle said:


> hmmm. You should contact Administrator of this forum. By the way whats wrong with your current Username?


Katy is the Administrator :lol:


----------

